# Ontario boys finish 2nd & 3rd overall at ibo triple crown



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Right On Boys:

Good shooting there Blakester and Dave. I see by the IBO news that you kicked some final butt at the last leg of the triple crown. I assume that your team finished in 1st spot and that you did indeed hold on to the Shooter Of The Year Title Blake. Great to see you do so well south of the border. Hope you keep up the high level of shooting next month at the World's. Good Luck to the both of you and any other Canadian shooters who are venturing down to the World's.

On a side bar, nice pic there Doupe. I know Mr. Jason Doupe and Andy & Renee are heading to the 3D National's in a couple of weeks so good luck to you as well and all of those heading east for that one too.

Moosetalker


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job boys. Will be talki g to you soon

Randy


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great shooting Blake and Dave. Good luck as well at the upcoming worlds next month. Hope you both are on the podium.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great shooting Dave and Blake. It's nice to see you brought home some American hardware... keep kickin'


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations Blake and Dave. Exceptional shooting on what I heard was an extremely difficult set up.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Canadian boys kickin some a¤¤! That's what I like to see! Nice shootin boys! Keep it up


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

a huge congrat's boys
keep it up

Rick


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice Shooting Boys


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

congrats boys


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks guys. I means a lot to me and I'm sure Blake as well to have the support from the people back home. The amount of effort it takes to be competitive at this game can be a taxing to say the least and knowing that you folks are all cheering us on makes that effort worth while.


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

Way to go guys...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice shooting guys


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

Just so you all know for them to do as well as they did in Marengo, is a very large feat. Myself and a friend also went down. I was shooting trad and friend xbow. It was by far the HARDEST shoot I have ever participated in. We were pushed to the limits by the heat of the weekend and the challenging shots we were to perform. Hats off guys. I believe i saw both of you in passing on saturday. THere were 1100 shooters and it was a BLAST. The caliber of the event puts OAA to shame. IMho
H


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congratulations Guys!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

N8trby said:


> The caliber of the event puts OAA to shame. IMho
> H


I don't think that is a fair statement at all. Firstly Ontario doesn't have the shooters that the U.S. does, in fact I would be surprised if Canada had as many shooters as some states do. Secondly a large majority of the equipment suppliers are in the US and they support US archery tournaments. 

The tournaments I have shot that were OAA sanctioned events were well organized, well attended and staffed by volunteers not paid staff. To compare an OAA tournament to an IBO event that draws 1100 shooters is not reasonable.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

well done Dave Blake. congrats


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Great job Guys!


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Durhampro said:


> I don't think that is a fair statement at all. Firstly Ontario doesn't have the shooters that the U.S. does, in fact I would be surprised if Canada had as many shooters as some states do. Secondly a large majority of the equipment suppliers are in the US and they support US archery tournaments.
> 
> The tournaments I have shot that were OAA sanctioned events were well organized, well attended and staffed by volunteers not paid staff. To compare an OAA tournament to an IBO event that draws 1100 shooters is not reasonable.



well said....

Rick


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I hear the first place mbr winner dropped his score that puts Dave and Blake a spot higher.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

the first place score was pulled. the guy admitted to giving himself a few extra points


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

I knew I would step on toes with my comments but I do feel the courses were harder in the IBO. Yes all the big suppliers are there. The shoots here are well organized, very much so. I just felt the shooting lanes and the target placement were harder. Most of the people I talked to at the events were also volunteers. The officials I believe do get payment.

I do very much enjoy OAA shoots also though, Love meeting the people who enjoy archery like I do.

as to cheating, when talking to other shooters and an official they said it happens more then it should. That is why when you go to 3rd leg you are put into peer groups to keep everyone honest. this weeds out the boys from the men they said.


----------

